# Coming to the game a little late.... Priorities?



## capnklump (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello all, I realize I am coming to the game a little late, but I am making preparations nonetheless. Here is where I stand for emergency preparedness: I'm in the proccess of organizing a well stocked bugout bag. I am stocking away non-perishable food items, I am about to purchase a couple of plastic 55gal drums for water storage. We have ample weapons & ammo. I am VERY interested to hear from some knowledgable members of how I can best prioritize my time & resources. Is it a good idea to keep a journal or "inventory"?? Have bug out & bug in drills? If I'm leaving anything out, please share. I realize that my preparations pales in comparison to those featured on "Doomsday Preppers", but I wanna be prepared the best I can to defend & protect my family (wife & 1 daughter) should the SHTF. Thank you for your time.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

:welcome: to the forum :wave:

one piece of advice I would give is to ask specific questions or you will be overwhelmed by the breadth/scope of responses 

there is a search function that is very good for narrowing down threads :2thumb:

:beercheer:


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Where are you going to "bug out" to?? Got supplies at that location? Gas to get there? It usually works for planning purposes to know what you are planning for and for how long and most plans have at least 2 if not 3 layers to enact, depending on the above. Water, food, shelter and protection are the basics prep priorities.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

First, be cautious about letting others know of your preps unles you want the entire neighborhood knocking on your door when TSHTF. 

Second, is your place a good option for staying put? Are you in the suburbs, rural, can you grow your own food, will the native riot and put you in danger?

Third, if you have a buggout plan have you tested it out? Do you have supplies stashed for a long term situation or are you just thinking of spending a week there then going back home? Or...?

Fourth, be sure that by bugging out you don't become a refugee. If you have a good, secure location, fine. If you think you'll just head for the woods you'd better re-evaluate because there's probably a thousand others who will do the same thing. 

Fifth, do you have family you could bug out to? Have you made contact with others out of your area who would take you in? 

Sounds like you're getting a good start so keep it up!


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Set small goals for yourself. Begin with your food supply. Start buying extra food, the kind you normally eat, and work up to a few weeks supply, then several months supply. Rotate your stocks as you use them - use the oldest first, replaced by the next newest. At some point, consider storing foods like rice, dried beans, etc. for long-term storage.

Are you in a safe location? If not, consider relocating. Even a few miles can make a big difference in reducing risk and exposure to criminal activity. 

Sounds like you have the means to provide for your security. Practice. Instruct your family members on what situational awareness is and run drills. Same for Operational security.

Get out of debt.

Everything else will fall in place as you visit sites like this... asking questions and using the advice offered by others.


----------



## gardengirl (Jan 26, 2012)

My husband and I have been "prepping" since Katrina -- we try for self-sufficiency as the best form of preparation (where possible). One piece of advice I really appreciated when it was given to me -- prep a little of everything at once, since you're only as strong as your weakest link. I bake a lot, and we were buying 50 lb sacks of wheat when someone pointed out that we didn't have much else stocked up to go along with it! No salt, yeast or other leavening, little water. And who wants to just eat wheat? As Jezcruzen said, start by buying a little extra of what you eat every day -- but never more than you can eat before it will go bad.

Eat what you store and STORE WHAT YOU EAT. Similarly, if you can/do garden, grow what you eat and eat what you grow. Sounds simple, but I was buying a lot of canned beans without thinking about the fact that I don't like them, and I really don't want to eat them today, let alone during an emergency. So I store homecanned tomatoes instead. I think everything tastes better with tomatoes. [My husband pointed out that stocking up on processing / canning supplies is good, too, if you home-can]

Don't skimp on the small pleasures, either. Small things like chocolate can do a lot for your psychological well-being during an emergency, make great gifts, and can be used in trade. It's quick calories, too.

As for telling everyone you have preps, I agree with those above -- best not to advertise -- but sometimes everyone seems to know anyway. I'm always talking to my neighbors about their earthquake kits. When they tell me, "we don't need to prepare -- we'll just come to your house during a disaster," I quote Cody Lundin and tell them, "Sure, we'll have you for dinner!" ha ha

A good book on the subject of how to get started on preparedness, sustainable living, etc is "Independence Days" by Sharon Astyk. It's inspired by a quote from one of the all-time great books on homesteading, "The Encyclopedia of Country Living" by Carla Emery. Both are good ones to have in your library. When the electricity goes out, those good ol' books are good to have around


----------



## capnklump (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone, this is some very good & helpful info.


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

You may or may not be "late." I've been prepping for well over a decade now, and collapse has been imminent for the entire time. People are going to riot in the streets any day now! While I can honestly say I have never been more pessimistic about the near future, there are always ups and downs. I actually lean toward the idea that we are already in the early stages of a slow collapse, but that's a different topic.

While I don't think you should drag your feet, I wouldn't panic either. We day it a lot on this forum, but remember: you eat the elephant one bite at a time. Avoid panic-buying giant prep kits of freeze dried food and flashlights: the prepper equivalent of racing to the store for milk and bread because the roads might be icy in the morning. You may decide to include those items in your preps, but try eating and cooking with them first and shop around. As long as you keep taking bites and educating yourself, you are well ahead of the general population.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I am late to the game too...don't feel alone. I know I have been stocking us up on things we do like, doesn't make sense to stock up on Spam when you hate it, only because it was practical (and yes, I hate Spam). 

I invested in a FoodSaver. Best investment I have made. I can store a lot of the bulk goods I buy. I like the fact that I can also use it for everyday use. Buy a big block of cheese and cut into smaller blocks and seal individually, it has a long refrigerated life this way. Maybe a dehydrator? Though, the one drawback to those, I found after getting one, is they do not do large quantities at one time. I could chop up, cook down berries with some pectin and turn that into my own fruit leather, which stores nicely when sealed...and kids love it.

About those freeze dried products. Wow, the prices can be pretty high. Though I am very interested in trying the powdered butter.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

We basically started about 35 years ago and we still feel we are "Coming to the game a little late..." We're still prepping but if things went south today we'd do fine because in the process we've learn to live minimally. As mentioned before it's nice to have a little chocolate to sooth any psychological discomforts, or any other snack that suits your desire, but be able to harden yourself to basic needs of food, water, clothing, shoes and shelter. Make sure you have a good supply of undies and socks because those aren't as easily patched up as outer clothing is. We have been getting nitrogen packed dehydrated and freeze dried foods because of long term storage and when they are re-hydrated there are a lot of servings per #10 tin. Yes, they are expensive but so are wet canned foods that often eat through the metal or even home canned food that can eat through the tin lids. I've thought about this because in the canning that my wife has done she always uses Ball lids which have the best sealing compound in them and even then they get eaten through. On the other hand, probably the best way to can would be with a glass lid and rubber seal. The only problem I can see with that is that until you open the lid you won't know how good of a vacuum the jar had. Presently we have a lot of cases of store bought canned veggies and if they come near expiration dates we either rotate for our own use or donate to a food bank. Watch commercially canned fruits, they don't store well, we have had many that the fruit acid has eaten through the cans and leaked on the storage shelves. That's what a food drier would be best for, fruits, which could then be vacuum packed for long term storage.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

One other thing that I really must hammer on and that's having adequate water supplies. When I talk to people that are storing foods for emergency purposes I always tell them they need water stored because if there are power outages and there water systems are not gravity feed they could be out of water for days and if a major solar flare happens the entire grid system could go down for weeks or more. If you have room on your property buy a 1000 to 1500 gallon tank made for drinking water. If you don't have space for something like that then store extra water in small containers where every you can find space for them. When one looks at all the hurricanes, floods and other disasters where people no longer have safe water to drink, you'd think they would have learned long ago to be prepared. I suspect that the problem is that people have a psychological bias that the "government" will come along and save their day, good luck on that one as Katrina has shown.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Lots of good advice so far, but make sure you have some skills mastered, fire starting ,water preparation and making shelter building etc . do some very primative camping to learn your weaknesses, how far can you walk, do you make sure you have GOOD footwear with you at all times, do you always carry some kind of knife?


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Tirediron said:


> Lots of good advice so far, but make sure you have some skills mastered, fire starting ,water preparation and making shelter building etc . do some very primative camping to learn your weaknesses, how far can you walk, do you make sure you have GOOD footwear with you at all times, do you always carry some kind of knife?


Just the act of carrying a knife covers a large area of survivability and in the past there are many times I didn't carry a knife and I should have.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

What all this boils down to is a life change for most. Prepping (I'm beginning to hate that word) is a way of life. You look at things differently. Things you may not even have noticed before, you now look at with the question to yourself, "Can that be of benefit during hard times?"

Most also change the way money is spent. Less frivolous spending, with more spending going into items that last or have intrinsic value. For instance, I can equip my well with a hand pump for what a week at the beach costs me.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> What all this boils down to is a life change for most. Prepping (I'm beginning to hate that word) is a way of life. You look at things differently. Things you may not even have noticed before, you now look at with the question to yourself, "Can that be of benefit during hard times?"
> 
> Most also change the way money is spent. Less frivolous spending, with more spending going into items that last or have intrinsic value. For instance, I can equip my well with a hand pump for what a week at the beach costs me.


Yep, what he said. 

You may be starting later than a lot of us, but don't get discouraged by that and keep on keeping on, you have obviously realized as has everyone else on this forum (except for a few trolls and gooberment spies/goons) that we have our heads wrapped around the idea that in the very near future we will more than likely have to live a self sustaining life style, and be prepared to do so, and those of us that believe what I just said are doing everything we can as a means to that end.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I have noticed a change in the way we purchase anything. Is it going to benefit us when SHTF or is it a barter item is mentally debated before purchase is made. Money spent on a new bigger TV is of no benefit but that same money spent on a water purifier may be a life saver. Instead of buying and making monthly notes on a new vehicle, invest in an older model that will run after an EMP event. If nothing happens you will still have a valuable show piece. How to books are a great investment, but only if you practice what you read. Try some of the projects, just to see if you can do them.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Clarice said:


> I have noticed a change in the way we purchase anything. Is it going to benefit us when SHTF or is it a barter item is mentally debated before purchase is made. Money spent on a new bigger TV is of no benefit but that same money spent on a water purifier may be a life saver. Instead of buying and making monthly notes on a new vehicle, invest in an older model that will run after an EMP event. If nothing happens you will still have a valuable show piece. How to books are a great investment, but only if you practice what you read. Try some of the projects, just to see if you can do them.


Excllent post and points.


----------



## baconexplosion (Jan 7, 2012)

If you are not doing so already, learn to budget your money. Cut the fat anywhere you can. You want to be able to live below your means. If you can accomplish this, you take a big step ahead of most people. 

Having the extra cash will help you to get out of debt, which is extremely important. Getting rid of the payments and having extra folding money will accelerate your preparedness and stability.

Don't worry. Worrying about what you haven't done is a waste of time and energy.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

baconexplosion....we have lived on cash for a long time now. It all started when I was pregnant with our last and we were so in debt, and I was having complications. We had to file to be able to take care of things as they were, and of course we in over our heads. After that, we just did not get credit again, it left us sort of worn out with that way of life, being in debt to survive was stressful.

Since then we had lived in small rentals, places barely big enough to accomodate us. Sometimes this meant living in cheaper rentals in sometimes not so good of neighborhoods (we are on property in the country now, much nicer). Now being so accustomed to it, we know we can survive on very little in very limited spaces, it has been good training for us, and I think the whole process, considering our times now, may have been Divinely planned, at least this is my own opinion on it all.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> Prepping (I'm beginning to hate that word) is a way of life.


All right, Jez, I'll bite. Why do you dislike the word "Prepping"?


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Foreverautumn said:


> All right, Jez, I'll bite. Why do you dislike the word "Prepping"?


At least it's not like "being green" or "living green" like is crammed down our throats by the mainstream media. Most of us here live a "green" life simple because we don't like pooping in our own nest.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I can't answer for Jez, but I can tell you why I am beginning to dislike the word "prepper".

When I first started my food storage, my family asked if I was one of those "Survivalist Nuts" and planning on stockpiling food and guns. No, I told them, I am a "Prepper". Just trying to be prepared for "whatever" may happen. Now that the media has started talking about preppers and painting us with the same broad stokes as a bunch of crazy, gun toting, bigoted, backwoods, extremist weirdo's. I have had enough. 

I guess it would be too much for the media to call us what we are:
People that are trying to be responsible for our own futures and for our families future. People that do not want to be a burden on society. People that just want to live life the way it was described to us in our Constitution. People that love our families so much that we are willing to spend our time and money investing in a sustainable way of life. People that are trying to do the right things for those we love.

That is just my .02


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

If we keep our own council what would it matter what other uneducated people call us? Do what needs to be done and do it quitely.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have seen some true nutjobs on some of the shows about preppers. I also read an article, where one guy stated he was stocking up weapons to deal with the zombies later.....OK. No I am not like him, but don't care if people call me a prepper, or even if they call me crazy, cause, who will they think of when they are in such a terrible bind in an emergency? Me, and they will remember this crazy woman told them it would be wise to stock up just in case.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

mdprepper said:


> I can't answer for Jez, but I can tell you why I am beginning to dislike the word "prepper".
> 
> When I first started my food storage, my family asked if I was one of those "Survivalist Nuts" and planning on stockpiling food and guns. No, I told them, I am a "Prepper". Just trying to be prepared for "whatever" may happen. Now that the media has started talking about preppers and painting us with the same broad stokes as a bunch of crazy, gun toting, bigoted, backwoods, extremist weirdo's. I have had enough.
> 
> ...


It may be you're .02 but what you said is worth a million bucks. I've only seen one news guy talking to a so-called prepper so I didn't realize they've been added to the reality show frenzy. Dang, nothing like giving attention to something that doesn't need it.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

Prepper is a new word to me too. We kept the "pantry stocked". When cucumbers were in, we made pickles, when blackberries were in, we made jelly.
I guess we did prepare but just for times when the crops were done.

I see being prepared with what you have and what you know and you will be well off.

Jack


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Clarice said:


> If we keep our own council what would it matter what other uneducated people call us? Do what needs to be done and do it quitely.


Yep Clarice "THERE IT IS".

Prepper, survivalist, gardner, farmer, nut, gun nut, kook, idiot, or even just plain crazy. Take your pick and call me what you will, because honestly I don't give a big hairy rat's behind what any of the sheeple out there call me or think about me, because what they say or think damn sure dosen't put food in my pantry or crops in my garden so why in the world should I care what "they say or think?

Yes the show will probably paint us as a bunch of kooks with our "tin foil hats" screwed to the tops of our heads, but really how is that going to hurt us as individuals? I betcha there will be just as many folks that take the show to heart and possibly start "prepping as there are the ones that think we are nut jobs.

I will keep on "prepping" (which is the word I choose to describe what I do) until I think I have all that I need and then I will prep some more. As far as I am concerned there is never enough, so I will keep on keeping on until the time comes that I will have to use what I have stored to keep us alive.

Clarice said keep a low profile and I totally agree. I say let what other folks say or think roll off of you like water off a duck's back. The only thing that matters is what you are able to do to keep your family, group, or just yourself safe, fed, and as healthy as possible under whatever circumstances we find ourselves in.

I guess this was just a very long winded way to say to Hell with anyone that bad mouths you, don't loose a seconds worth of sleep over it and keep on taking care of (as we say here in Texas) BIDNESS.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

oldvet said:


> Yep Clarice "THERE IT IS".
> 
> Prepper, survivalist, gardner, farmer, nut, gun nut, kook, idiot, or even just plain crazy. Take your pick and call me what you will, because honestly I don't give a big hairy rat's behind what any of the sheeple out there call me or think about me, because what they say or think damn sure dosen't put food in my pantry or crops in my garden so why in the world should I care what "they say or think?
> 
> ...


You couldn't have said it any better, oldvet!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

forluvofsmoke said:


> You couldn't have said it any better, oldvet!


Thanks Eric.

I have gone through a lot of totally useless fret and worry during my lifetime worrying about what "other people" think of me or what they think about what I am doing. Well I finally got it through my thick skull that the only opinions of me that other people have only realy matter if that person matters to me.

I finally realized that with the exception of my loved ones and a few "true" friends all others can take their opinions of me add $3.00 and go to Starbucks and "sit" on their Grande Mocha loca poca toca, so called coffee flavored drink and enjoy sheeple watching. 

As for this old fart, I have a lot better and more important things to accomplish. So I say let's "getter done". The end... I am done with this thread...no more...I'm through...this saga has ended... and, "say goodnight Chet".


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

You all are prepping for no reason. Nothing bad will ever happen. Everything is always going to be fine. So stop buying bulk ammo cause its driving up the price for me!!


----------



## Norse (Jan 30, 2010)

capnklump said:


> Hello all, I realize I am coming to the game a little late, but I am making preparations nonetheless. Here is where I stand for emergency preparedness: I'm in the proccess of organizing a well stocked bugout bag.


There is no such thing as coming to the game late, it is far better than not realizing there is a "Game" at all!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well my wife and I started last fall. I had watched falling skies and lots of Walking dead and I realized if something bad really happened we would be goners after a few days. So for around 1200 bucks we have enough grub for a year. Rice beans and lotsa wheat vacuum sealed in 10 lb bags. A few chickens for eggs and fried chicken and we are ready. This spring I'm digging a well, the hand pump old farmhouse kind and I'm mostly ready as far as food goes. I'm gonna dip big blocks of cheddar in cheese wax will keep you posted to see if it works out. I have no idea what to do as far as heating my home and cooking if all utilities cease so any ideas will be great. I have a modern home with a gas fireplace so I'm doubly screwed if the gas dies.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

You could always get a freestanding woodstove, it would be worth the bucks spent, and then of course you need wood, but depending on where you are, if a permit for local forests are possible, then get one (here in Oregon they are $20 per cord cut), and all you have to do is the work to get it, otherwise if that is not possible, then start looking on Craiglist for people offering up trees they cut down and grab the wood. Presto logs are ok, but hard to keep going nicely I think. 

The things I have done for firewood is out in the woods, naturally felled trees can be harvested little by little, so as not to attract attention to what you are doing. I also find good resource in wood is debris wood that comes down rivers and lodges on the shores in spring. It is fallen branches and such and I collect them and cut them up, let them dry, and they are good firewood.


----------



## Roslyn (Feb 20, 2012)

I personally think that it isn't "prepping", but just living life. Electricity isn't a given, things can happen and you need to be prepared just in case. Weather doesn't always listen to the guy on tv and it does what it wants. You need to be prepared for weather, no matter what she brings.

If you live in the cold regions you prepare for the cold seasons when you may not travel as often. If you live in hot regions you prepare likewise for your area.

The closer you live to people the more you need to be aware of the balance of personal supplies. A city only works when it has a constant flow of goods and energy coming from the outside.

If politics are walking a thin line and security isn't what it should be, then you need to be personally prepared. 

I can't believe how much I read about people being called "crazy" for preparing for bumps in the road. People used to live this way, it's just the way it was done. You didn't have water unless you set up a water collection system, you didn't have security unless you had your own gun, you didn't have food unless you grew it, shot it or had money to pay someone to do that for you. That was life.

People are blind, preparing is just living.


----------



## BATMAN (Nov 27, 2010)

It can be overwhelming when you are first trying to prepare and typically new preppers put too much emphasis on one area, usually guns/weapons/ammo. I got into prepping back when it was referred to as being a survivalist in the 80s. Some of the other replies have offered great advice on things to consider while you are preparing and here is something else to consider, once you have taken care of preparations for your family. 

One of the things I have started recently doing is stockpiling things that I know others will need and want in order to barter/trade once our muslim president has completely tanked our economy and our currency. Things like salt, pepper, sugar, toilet paper, whiskey, ammo, will all be worth more than their weight in Gold someday... and perhaps that will be someday soon. I have never had enough money to buy lots of gold and silver so I have always chosen durable goods instead. 

Those people who put all their money into gold and or silver while skimping on durable goods, might just end up buying a ham sandwich for $2,000 with a krugerrand someday. 

The way I look at it is this. Whatever I wouldn't want to spend the rest of my life without I better buy all I can today while I still can. Most of the people in our society are clueless and stupid and have never given a thought to what they would do if WalMart and Uncle Foodstamps weren't around any longer. However, some of these people do have skills and abilities that I might have a need for or someone in my family might have a need for someday and this is why I stock pile things of value that I can trade to those who never thought they needed to prepare.

I am reasonably capable and do lots of home/farm improvement projects on my own, but if I were to break my leg or have someone in my family come down with something serious such as pnemonia or something, I would need to barter/trade with someone who has the skill and necessary equipment/medication to take care of the problem.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Bartering will be important. Some have suggested having alcohol to barter, I am against alcohol use and have a hard time even thinking about buying it to supply to someone else. I am trying to find other things people will be wanting instead.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

HoppeEL4 said:


> Bartering will be important. Some have suggested having alcohol to barter, I am against alcohol use and have a hard time even thinking about buying it to supply to someone else. I am trying to find other things people will be wanting instead.


Having a bottle of cheap vodka and some vanilla beans will make vanilla for baking and putting in instant milk for a better flavor. Alot cheaper than buying it and those beans will last for years in vodla in the refrigerator. We don;t drink either but we do have vodka on hand.


----------



## Roslyn (Feb 20, 2012)

I too keep vodka on hand, I use it for medicinal tinctures from my herb garden. Every year I make elderflower and elderberry tincture and put a spoonful in a cup of tea once a day as an all purpose immune boost tonic.

I also dig chicory root and dandelion root for tinctures. Chicory to prevent kidney stones (don't want that experience again) and dandelion for a spring and summer liver cleanse.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

oldvet said:


> Yep Clarice "THERE IT IS".
> 
> Prepper, survivalist, gardner, farmer, nut, gun nut, kook, idiot, or even just plain crazy. Take your pick and call me what you will, because honestly I don't give a big hairy rat's behind what any of the sheeple out there call me or think about me, because what they say or think damn sure dosen't put food in my pantry or crops in my garden so why in the world should I care what "they say or think?
> 
> ...


I had been quietly stashing things away for the last year, and had no idea that there were other people out there that thought about things the way i did until i saw that show on tv. while i did think some of the people on there were a little off their rocker, i am glad i saw it, because it put a name to what i was doing and showed me there were others out there i could learn from. that is how i found this forum, and it has probably taken years of trial and error out of my prepping, just from friendly suggestions. so, at least the show did that... brought in a few more to the smart side, even if others think we are crazy. :gaah:


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

Roslyn, you nailed it. As in my post I said I was new to the handle prepper, it doesn't I am not one, just means it never had a name. It was a way of life for us coming up. Living in Florida, tropical storms knock out our electricity. IF you are not prepared for that then you eat cold can beans, for some that may be okay. 
The OP asked for advice, and there are SO many highly intelligent people on here with tons of information. I don't care what you call it, you can call me Joe Schmuck the Rag Man for all I care, BUT you have to have something, anything. Even FEMA says get 72 hours of supplies, and that is our government! 
A year and a half ago I was "given" an 8 month old male child (my great-nephew) His dad in jail and his mom didn't want him. I am 55 and never had any children. He will be 3 in August, I have bought and paid for 4 acres of land and I AM prepared to raise him, even if there is no electricity, and make HIS live as comfortable as I can.
Again I say, prepare for anything, everything. Need 2 cans of beans?...buy 3 cans...It doesn't hurt and it pays off.
Jack


----------



## capnklump (Feb 8, 2012)

I've made some pretty big strides in preparation in the last couple of weeks or so. Got a big garden all planned out to maximize our limited space. Just today UPS delivered my Maxpedition doppelduffel for our BOB. And tomorrow our All American 930 pressure canner will be here!! Pretty stoked about that!! Like I said before, I'm getting started late but at least I'm taking steps to prepare, which is more than I can say for at least 90% of the population. Those sheeples who blindly trust that our government will always be there to provide for & protect them. Thats just plain STUPID!!


----------



## gardengirl (Jan 26, 2012)

*Home heating options*



mojo4 said:


> Well my wife and I started last fall. I had watched falling skies and lots of Walking dead and I realized if something bad really happened we would be goners after a few days. So for around 1200 bucks we have enough grub for a year. Rice beans and lotsa wheat vacuum sealed in 10 lb bags. A few chickens for eggs and fried chicken and we are ready. This spring I'm digging a well, the hand pump old farmhouse kind and I'm mostly ready as far as food goes. I'm gonna dip big blocks of cheddar in cheese wax will keep you posted to see if it works out. I have no idea what to do as far as heating my home and cooking if all utilities cease so any ideas will be great. I have a modern home with a gas fireplace so I'm doubly screwed if the gas dies.


My husband and I bought a small wood stove two years ago. It cost about $1000 for the stove and $2000 for the install & stove pipes (I was sick at the time, so we could have done the install ourselves otherwise -- though we appreciate the insurance/liability assurance of having a professional and permitted install). In addition to heat, we use the cooktop on the stove for stews, soups, and reheating leftovers (in castiron pots). Overall, we're thrilled with the investment. Wish we had room for more than 2 cords of wood, but it beats a blank. By using the wood stove to supplement the house [gas] heat in the coldest part of winter, we've saved money (on cost of wood versus cost of nat gas). And we love the fact the no electricity or nat gas is needed...

Resiliancy = back-ups for your back-ups


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Logistical thinking*

There are two types of food to have, long term storage and rotational foods.

The long term foods should be rice, dried beans , hard red wheat and yellow dent corn. These you can buy in bulk and prepair for 20 to 30 year storage your self.

Water, start collecting it in used containers such as two litter soda bottles and milk jugs. Your local tap water is just fine, you drink it now .

The next type food is rotational foods. Canned goods , primarialy canned meats , tuna, salmon,chicken pork and beef. these are good way past the date listed on the can but you should endevor to use them and replace them as you use the oldest dates. Spam is the poor mans canned meat.

You will be able to live without tolet paper but you won't miss it at all if you don't have food.

You will also need somthing to grind flour and corn meal with.

You will need powdered eggs and / or corn starch, bakeing soda and baking powder.

You will need to cook with no electricity. light at night and a source of heat.

You need a firearm and ammo sutable to your situation.

Medicens, what do you have to have now and what will you need then.

I hope this gets you started. Good luck!


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

gardengirl, we lucked out in the heating department in our family. I have two brothers who work in the gas and hvac industries, and both have the ability to do woodstove hook-ups and maintenance, as well as other issued related to it all. Have one brother who is a fantastic builder, works in the construction industry, and well, the fourth, he is good with cars. Then there is my husband, good grunt worker, but he tries his best.

Right now we have a woodstove, and whenever my brother who is HVAC guy comes over, I bug him to check our stove pipe to be sure it looks clear.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

That is pretty lucky. My husband is a mason and a welder, but he can do just about anything construction related. Unfortunately, he also thinks I'm crazy and doesn't want to help in any prepping. We're in Oklahoma, and I can't even get him to put in a damn storm shelter.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

valannb22 said:


> That is pretty lucky. My husband is a mason and a welder, but he can do just about anything construction related. Unfortunately, he also thinks I'm crazy and doesn't want to help in any prepping. We're in Oklahoma, and I can't even get him to put in a damn storm shelter.


Sounds like you need to hire/bribe/etc someone else to put a shelter in for you. Or tell him you want to move away from the tornado prone area if he won't put a shelter in.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish. If I could afford it, I definitely would hire someone


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

valan, start diggin in your yard yourself...I would. I would dig and start trying to put together the most ridiculous bunker I could in order to get the man going. Where you live alone should be reason enough to have just a storm shelter to save your lives. Of course stocking it would be good....


----------

